
Worker Surveillance and Class Power - Futurebot
https://lpeblog.org/2018/07/11/worker-surveillance-and-class-power/
======
bpchaps
I had an interview at a company, peak6, that allegedly disallowed any sort of
out loud work conversations. From what I was told, they only allowed work
conversations over IM. That, and tons of cameras strewn around their
overpriced office. In the end, they strung me along for something like 3
months while the employee I was supposed to replace decided to stay in the
position.

Be wary of a company that offers so little trust and care for its employees -
and potential employees!

~~~
mindslight
I'm picturing a large wall-mounted light-up dashboard, one line for every
worker. As a result of your interview, the status for the person you were
"supposed to replace" blinked a red light indicating that their replacement
was queued. In the three months that followed, that person cleaned up their
act and was thus taken off of probation.

